# Ginga Wa cleavers back in stock



## labor of love (Feb 17, 2018)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...sshin-ginga-number6-chinese-cleaver-wa-handle

I sorta moved on from using cleavers but for the longest time I wanted one of these. After quite a wait theyre finally available. I owned the western version(twice) and enjoyed it. Really competitive price too. 421 grams is a good weight, 500 gram+ cleavers feel like overkill. Anyway, just thought I would spread the news.


----------



## daveb (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, Are we getting one?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 17, 2018)

All I see is the stainless variety? Didn't they used to be available in mono white?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 17, 2018)

Ofcourse not. Just like everyone else on the forum I only want stuff thats rare or out of stock.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2018)

didnt have the white #2 before but do have them on order


----------



## chinacats (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice, I'm due for a new cleaver.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 19, 2018)

Wish these were a little flatter. A little too much radious for me.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Wish these were a little flatter. A little too much radious for me.



maybe the picture is a bit difficult to see well, but its a pretty flat profile (not perfectly flat, but SIGNIFICANTLY less belly than something like the suien VC)... maybe this picture is better:


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Feb 22, 2018)

Any idea on when the white#2 may arrive? Curious


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2018)

Sadly no eta


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Bah, that's kinda what I figured, all good, thanks


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 6, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Wish these were a little flatter. A little too much radious for me.


I can tell you it is flatter than the Suien in comparison


----------

